# Threading in North Costa Blanca Area



## angela1 (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi,

Does anyone know of anyone who does eyebrow threading in the North Costa Blanca area and if so how much does it cost?

For anyone that doesn't know, threading is very popular in Asian areas but over the last few years has become popular with lots of people. Harvey Nics do it for almost £20 and I get it done in an Asian beauty salon for £3. It gives a wonderful shape to eyebrows, think Shilpa Shetti!

Thanks
Angela


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

angela1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know of anyone who does eyebrow threading in the North Costa Blanca area and if so how much does it cost?
> 
> ...


Speak with Teresa at Blush in Alcalali - 966 482 106 , If she doesn't do it them she will certainly be able to recommend somebody locally who will.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

angela1 said:


> It gives a wonderful shape to eyebrows, think Shilpa Shetti!
> 
> Thanks
> Angela


Attractive woman - with overplucked/ threaded eyebrows IMHO...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Attractive woman - with overplucked/ threaded eyebrows IMHO...


LOL, its not the plucking that makes her eye brows look like that, she pencils them on too and she's got a pretty face which helps lol!!! Threading is less painful than plucking apparently. I have a fringe so dont bother with either lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------

